# MJ's "Little Big Shooter"



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

*File Name*: MJ's "Little Big Shooter"

*File Submitter*: M_J</p >

*File Submitted*: 17 Mar 2013

*File Category*: Slingshots

Sorry for the crude template, I traced around the original, freehand slingshot and cleaned it up a little.
Dished fork tips help tube centering. I think it's a fine little shooter, hope you like it!

Click here to download this file


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks MJ!! Adding that to the file of to dos.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I've been shooting this one again for the past couple days, I think it's a great design. I did the best shooting from 25yds that I've ever done (several sets of 5 or 6 hits in a row on a can). I need somebody with building talent to make me a fancy one


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

Thanx. looks like another one to build :thumbsup:


----------



## New dog old tricks (Jun 13, 2013)

Dude this thing is awesome! I made one out of acrylic yesterday. So good having such a small slingshot that hits so hard. Thanks man.


----------



## Bob E (Mar 23, 2015)

A couple weeks ago I rough cut one of these out of some scrap 3/4" ply, held it up in shooting position and thought "Nope" :rofl:

The other night I figured I might as well finish it and give it a try.

Boy was I wrong. It shoots great. Probably my favorite out of the dozen or so I've made.


----------

